# 2022 Dalarna gathering



## RDalman (Jun 19, 2022)

Just a small report from yesterdays small gathering in Sweden. Good times where had, knives where passed around, tested on boards and stones. Decent food and drinks. Lots of blabber and laughing. I'm fairly sure there will be a repeat.





Actual pizzapatina 






Remains of last years carrot harvest served for knifetesting and where served as treats to local horses day after.


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (Jun 19, 2022)

Looks like a grand time, and one happy pony at the end of it all!


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 19, 2022)

That should be on happy gathering, man driving to Dalarna is a B^%$#, it may be less of a B^%$# when starting from within Sweden but still...


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

That crazy guy in the first pic with the devil signs looks like he's been doing some hardcore day drinking!


----------

